# Space Wolves Detachments/formations?



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, 

If this is in the wrong place I apologise in advance - I'm not sure where it fits...
Space Wolves Thoughts

This is my first thread for a while – I have a few questions about the wolves

Here’s the list of wolf models I own nowadays – I sold most of them cause my chaos and eldar armies normally keep me busy…










Wold Lord with thunder hammer and storm bolter
Njal
Ulrik
Old Njal (power armour rune priest
Bjorn

9 Grey Hunters – 2 x Plasma gun
Power Axe
Wolf Guard squad leader – SS/WC


5 Grey Hunters – Meltagun, plasma pistol
Wolf Guard squad leader
Combi melta
Drop Pod

15 Blood Claws
Power Axe
Wold Guard Squad leader – TH/SS

Iron Priest

4 Wolf Guard terminators – TH/SS

5 Wolf Guard terminators
Assault Cannon/SS
SB/SS
SB/Wolf Claw x 3

Land Raider Redeemer

Storm Wolf
TW Multi-Melta

6 Long Fangs
Lascannon, Heavy plasma, 2 x Missile Launchers, Multi-melta or Heavy Bolter

Spare Drop Pod




I can’t decide which detachment to take. I can go for ‘wolves unleashed’ which guarantees a reserve arrival per turn and maybe gives a unit outflank on a 6 (a 4+ if it’s an independent character and a squad of troops) (In the 1 game I’ve tried this, I got an outflanking redeemer cause I rolled a straight 6 – Does a heavy support transport with blood claws troops in get to benefit from acute senses?)

Or I can go for the Logan kingsguard detachment – where the wolf guard all get ws5.

I’m also able to take the high council formation – Njal, RP, IP + Ulrik.

So my questions are

If I take wolves unleashed and the high council formation – If I split the high council up can they join squads? 
Do I still roll for the outflank bonus?
If I do, is it a 4+ or a 6+?

Is it better to just have the WS5 Wolf Guard?

Is it better to take the stock detachment for objective secured and then add in the high council?

1 last question – If I take the high council, I get to add 2 to my seize initiative roll. If I add Bjorn, I get another +1 so I’d seize the initiative on a 3+. 

What’s the best way to take advantage of that? What’s the best wolves alpha strike? 

I’m thinking of getting 5 terminators with LC for the Void claw formation.

This would mean I can drop in either the 5 GH with melta’s or Bjorn (via drop pod) and 5 terminators on turn one, then I’d get to re-roll reserves rolls while the voidclaws are alive – coupled with shooting from the long fangs. Turn two, the stormwolf could arrive with the blood claws and this should hopefully distract from the redeemer full of WG making it’s way over…

I’m really enjoying this new codex – it’s given me the 1 thing my armies always lacked – the speed to get into CC.

Any thoughts would be appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adam-Wayland (Aug 18, 2014)

The Outflanking detachment isn't that good really.
Champions of Fenris (standard detachment) has the best Warlord Traits, Relics and gives your Wolfguard and Thunderwolves WS5. Totally worth it.

But I'd recommend building the army You want, not trying to shoe horn in the Formations.


----------

